#ubuntu-ch 2015-08-02
<sirhectorin> hi
<sirhectorin> :c
<sirhectorin> quit
#ubuntu-ch 2017-08-02
<Black_Aurora> Black_Aurora, hi
#ubuntu-ch 2020-08-02
<praths> upgraded -to 20.04 working- -fine- -since 2days after -upgrade -u -can- see -in- -msg -these -hypens -irritatin-g -disab-led -repeated -key in- -accesb-ility -no- -chan-ge -
